# Olevels Biology Online Crash Course By Dr.Anas Rafiq



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Done with MBBS. (Thanks to God Almighty)
before starting House Job at Mayo Hospital; I am offering a 2months crash course to Olevels Biology students.
Teaching will be online via skype.
Classes starting from 1st March*￼
It will cover whole syllabus. 3day trail classes free (you can have an idea how well a Doctor can teach Biology alhumdulila)
& if anyone needs TIMES education video lecture series of GCSE/Olevels, i am offering a chance to sell that too; 2G.B stuff in 4G.B usb includes all animated lectures of Sciences, can be sent via tcs within Pakistan or via other modes throughout world.
Can reach me at: +923218306861
or [email protected].


----------

